# Useful/cool G15 LCD apps



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 11, 2012)

Like the title says, I'm looking some apps for my new G15, what ones do you guys love?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 11, 2012)

i use the core temp add on.


----------



## Huddo93 (Sep 11, 2012)

My favourite is just the one that comes standard, which just shows up the music that im listening to  about the only one I care about.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 11, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i use the core temp add on.


Already using it 


Huddo93 said:


> My favourite is just the one that comes standard, which just shows up the music that im listening to  about the only one I care about.



I don't listen to much music lol


----------



## Guitar (Sep 11, 2012)

I like the Fraps one so you can see the FPS right on the keyboard, also certain games like BF:BC2 have them for instance. The stock CPU/RAM usage one is nice, as would be the music one I guess, but I don't think that is compatible with Zune software which is what I use.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 11, 2012)

I always use eVGA Precision which has a nice indicator option for the G15 screens. 

I have a G110, works great.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2012)

WeatherG15(discontinued long ago) and MSI Afterburner are the only two I really use.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 11, 2012)

Can the G15 apps be used on the MX5500 keyboard they G15V2 and the MX5500 are almost identical?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can the G15 apps be used on the MX5500 keyboard they G15V2 and the MX5500 are almost identical?



I don't believe you can unless Logitech provides software for the keyboard to manage apps.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pretty sure the V2 of the G15 will work with most apps. My G110 works fine with most G15 apps.

Even the G119 and 550 should work.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 11, 2012)

U guys ever use LCD sir Real its by far the best g15 plugin
http://www.linkdata.se/software/lcdsirreal/


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 11, 2012)

I use MSI Afterburner and Mumble (and previously Ventrilo) on my G15 v2 screen.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Pretty sure the V2 of the G15 will work with most apps. My G110 works fine with most G15 apps.
> 
> Even the G119 and 550 should work.



I didn't think the G110 had an LCD?

And yeah, the G15 v1 and v2 work the same as far as apps are concerned, the G15 apps work with the G13, G510,  and G19 as well.


----------



## erixx (Sep 11, 2012)

Use Aida64 and Logitechs own set here. Gonna check that one, sir real...


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I didn't think the G110 had an LCD?



Mine sure doesn't.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Mine sure doesn't.



Your right, my bad. I've got the 510 not the 110. Sorry guys, I'm an idiot.




newtekie1 said:


> I didn't think the G110 had an LCD?
> 
> And yeah, the G15 v1 and v2 work the same as far as apps are concerned, the G15 apps work with the G13, G510,  and G19 as well.


Your right, the G110 doesn't have an screen.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Your right, my bad. I've got the 510 not the 110. Sorry guys, I'm an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, the G110 doesn't have an screen.



 I figured something was up, I also have the G510, great keyboard, which I upgraded to from a G15.  I actually really considered the G110, but skipped it because I wanted the LCD.


----------

